# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم IP-BOX (The SMART Tool)  ★★★ iPBOX Ver 8.2 has released - Racing Update ★★★

## yassin55

"What's New,   *Server Staibal Now*  *Verification instrument legitimacy from the network...** The eighth Iphone Password Reader... ID verification through Server Vice MCU is upgrading...Server
ASSISTANT MCU Update For Charging Function Control*   BUG Fix
   IOS 7.0.0  7.0.1 7.0.2 7.0.4 7.1.2 
>>> BOX info...
    HI......keyboard..User.VER8.1PHG
>>> Warning!!!Must get the firmware upgrade to VER8.2V CHG to normal use... Only iPBOX Team which could overshadowing The apple      ....    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Br,
iPBOX*

----------

